# New Fourth Commandment forum



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2019)

All, after all these years I thought we should finally have a dedicated sub forum for discussions of The Lord's Day or Christian Sabbath. In future please create any discussions related to the fourth commandment in that forum. See link below. If moderators or admins find time on their hands they may search for an move old threads to this forum.
https://www.puritanboard.com/forums/the-lords-day-or-christian-sabbath.144/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 3, 2019)

Just a thought - this is a sub-sub forum. It's virtually invisible from the main page.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2019)

That's true for all the subforums and sub sub forums. I don't see a great choice for it to be a top tier forum of the main divisions. Any suggestions?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2019)

Theology before FV or Christian Walk maybe?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 3, 2019)

Doesn't matter to me. I just thought it was defeating your purpose to have it so buried that no one would see it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2019)

It's in the Theology Forum, prominently now. Should be easy to spot now.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 3, 2019)

For those of us, like myself, who always go to the 'Recent Posts' button on the tool bar above, any new posts in that forum will be visible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JennyGeddes (Aug 3, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> For those of us, like myself, who always go to the 'Recent Posts' button on the tool bar above, any new posts in that forum will be visible.



Thank you for the tip!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2019)

I also always use recent posts as my start page; however, it is a lot hard navigating to post new threads or look for one in the buried sub forums since we moved platforms. This way the forum will be easy to find to post to without recent activity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

